# Rescued another kitten! Willow the kitten!



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Came from the getting a haircut today, saw this little black kitten trying to eat food on this tray we have outside.
(There was no food, he was licking it)
I went outside, and he ran away. 
I proceeded to the garage, to get the cat trap, and went inside to get the food.
While I was inside, he ran in the garage.
At this moment, I ran outside too, and closed the garage; with me, and him inside.

It took me about 15min, but I managed to corner him, and scruff him.
He didn't put up a fight at all.
He let me pick him up, and put him in a box. 
I brought him inside, cleaned him with dawn
(No fleas!)
He does have some little tiny bald spots on his ear.
Hoping it's not ring worm.
I've also noticed dandruffy little knots of fur coming off him when I would flea comb him. 

He's beautiful!
He looks like a black cat, but he is actually a very, very dark brown, and his under layer of fur is grey! 
It's the weirdest combination I've ever seen!

We named him "Willow".
No hissing, or anything.
He lets you pick him up with no issues, and doesn't struggle, or freak out around people. 
I think he is around 2 1/2 months old, because he doesn't seem feral at all!
Although his eyes aren't blue, they're more of a greenish, yellow.
I'll let you guys decide!

Hopefully he doesn't have ring worms!


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Cutie  Do you plan to keep him?


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Adorable! I would take him to the vet and get him checked out to be safe. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Very cute!!! Poor thing!


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

So glad you were able to rescue Willow without too much trouble - he is adorable!


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Lotu said:


> Cutie  Do you plan to keep him?


Nah, we usually do adoptions as soon as everything is taken care of!


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Dicesmom said:


> Adorable! I would take him to the vet and get him checked out to be safe.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He already went for a special bath for his skin problems 
(he has white spots on his ears) 
and he's going again next week. 

I've been putting medicine on it just to be safe.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

UPDATE: Willow is doing a lot better!
He's still shy, but he lets you hold him, and loves to sit on laps!
He also loves to play with the other kitten I'm holding for my friend. 
He has round worms, so he can't be with her yet, but he will be all better next week!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

So glad Willow is doing better!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

He is adorable, glad he is doing better


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

So glad he's doing better, and kudos to you for rescuing him


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Anyone have any suggestions on helping him over come his shyness?
He doesn't hiss, or anything, he lets you hold him, but he had quite a traumatic experience today. 
I was letting him roam outside his cage, and he got into the backroom of the laundry room.
We couldn't find him for 6 hours.
When I finally did, he was all dusty, and shaking.
Now he's on my lap, shivering.
He hasn't done this since we found him. 

Also, the other black kitten I have 
(This friendly one) has been getting little green gooey things in her eyes.
They're like mucus. 
Not a lot, but it'll come back every now and then, and it'll stick to her eye.
Hoping it's not the start of something.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

green and goopy....id bring her in...just to be safe....she could give your other cats something


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Here he is with his "sister", my friend found her and I taking care of her for him.
Willow is in the front, and Luna is in the back.
She looks more lively and is more playful and kitten-like.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Here is a better photo of them.
Luna is the one with the wider eyes.


----------

